# Ertl did it again



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

Ertl is introducing a new 1/16th scale set of 4 model 140 lawn and garden tractors. In 1969 John Deere introduced the custom color series of lawn and garden tractors and attachments. This equipment is often referred to as the "Patio Tractors". The "Patio Tractors" were not painted in the traditional John Deere green, but in custom colors. Ertl has put together a set of these 4 "Patio" tractors that will be out in October.

l think l mite get them


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have hurd of these patio tractors before but never seen one. Well, if JohnDeer is going to make cutome color tractors, then lets go with a Blue. I would like that.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

they did have blue and red Orange,Yellow


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

https://www169.ssldomain.com/reynol...rtease/item-detail.cfm?ID=TBE37093A&storeid=1

here's the link


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

That is awsome


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Terminator20 _
> *I have hurd of these patio tractors before but never seen one. Well, if JohnDeer is going to make cutome color tractors, then lets go with a Blue. I would like that. *


Here is a picture of the tractors.
Jody 

<img src=http://www.tractorshed.com/photoads/upload/60300.jpg>


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Interesting info Dated April 9, 2001. 

http://www.bleedinggreen.com/GG2001/gg-04-09-01.html

Check the bottom of the page....

Greg

P.S. Weird looking deer on the bicycle....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

If that dont beat all bicycles is there anything they havnt made 
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l want them so bad same with the 200 series


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

me twooze


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

More info..

http://www.greenmagazine.com/mary_herber.html

Bet they're expeeeeeeensive!

Greg


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

jodyand I don't see any pics. Did you make a mistake in the posting?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Terminator20 _
> *jodyand I don't see any pics. Did you make a mistake in the posting? *


The picture is there i see it. 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Speaking of the picture (which i can see), that is quite a collection. I was not aware of the color options. I always thought they were white with a blue hood.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I wouldnt mind owning the whole collection. That collection was or still is posted on ytmag for sale.
Ryan


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

How much are they asking? A pretty penny I would imagine!:smoking:


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I bet they will be a pretty penny. But if you save up for one now, you could get one when it comes out. Thats how I have allways bought my equipment. I save than I buy.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *l want them so bad same with the 200 series *


All it takes is money!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and a good eye :captain:


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

The price for each Patio tractor from Ertl is $59.99 US dollars. You can get the whole set from Cities Edge for $199 plus $10 for shipping. This is a limit offer I hear. Here's a link to Cities Edge:

http://www.citiesedge.com/

BTW, these are from Ertl's Precision Line, which means more entricate, detailed parts. My Ertl Precision 66' 110 has opening hood, rotating deck blades, levers that actually work, etc.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im looking for simplicity scale models.. i found a regent but no others... 
anybody seen any?


----------

